# Volvo Ocean Race weather Tracker 2014



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Volvo Ocean race with bad weather south central Atlantic ocean with global weather with the Volvo Ocean race tracker.

To View Visit

World wide Marine all local world weather zones Marine wind kite and worldwide surfing data links site directory office cruise cuising guide guides data base resource links plus global windfinder weather temperatures charts zone wind u

and scroll to

*OTHER PASSAGE WEATHER AND WORLDWIDE WEATHER GLOBAL LINKS*

Click on hyper linked *New Metro earth Interactive weather site with Yacht Race tracker. Allow Time To Load *

Leading at the moment = team Brunel.

Cheers::

Marine directory guide to the marlborough sounds wellington sailing mecca of new zealand resource data centers with the queen charlotte track pelorus sound picton nelson whats on in attractions destination Albel Tasman Park


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Nearing Cape Town South Africa.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Positions have changed dramatically during the previous 24 hrs.

The blue boat is loosing speed and becomes parked.

To View Visit

World wide Marine all local world weather zones

and scroll to

*OTHER PASSAGE WEATHER AND WORLDWIDE WEATHER GLOBAL LINKS*

Shows wind velocity and tracks better they the official tracker.

Click on hyper linked* New Metro earth Interactive weather site with Yacht Race tracker. Allow Time To Load*


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

The First Three boats are at port stations Cape Town SA.

Team Brunel Third.

The American skippered boat and the American Girls vessel still sailing and could beat the NZ Blue Boat.

The NZ Blue boat going real slow and taking a hammering.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

*Marine Disaster strikes again the Volvo Ocean Race.*

Have they not heard about the facilities on Garmin GPS's For hazard waypoints to avoid such groundings accidents and a navigation safety feature. There should be provision for 100 such hazard waypoints for such long passages in my opinion.

Race reports See

Race organises media reports 










Had Both rudders damaged apparently as proximate storm damage cause.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

*Volvo Ocean Race Lastest and interviews and THE CALL*



piclarke said:


> *Marine Disaster strikes again the Volvo Ocean Race.*
> 
> Have they not heard about the facilities on Garmin GPS's For hazard waypoints to avoid such groundings accidents and a navigation safety feature. There should be provision for 100 such hazard waypoints for such long passages in my opinion.
> 
> ...


*30 November 2014, 06:11 UTC*

*The Call and the Interview with Will Oxley*

*Team Alvimedica*

Link interviews Page

Great Reading


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

*Poor navigation*

*Have they not heard about hazard waypoints facilities on chart plotters *


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

piclarke said:


> *Poor navigation*
> 
> *Have they not heard about hazard waypoints facilities on chart plotters *


What does this even mean?

And, not everything you write has to be posted in bold.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

DRFerron said:


> What does this mean?


I'm surprised you don't know what this means. Have you actually plotted a course [ route ] using electronic maps and GPS's ?



DRFerron said:


> What does this mean?


I'm surprised you don't know what this means. Have you actually plotted a course [ route ] using electronic maps and GPS's ?

Most GPS,s mine does a Garmin.

When doing a route with all the waypoints [ could be 46 waypoints ] for the intended track from the paper charts cords LAT and Long to three decimal's places you then scan the paper charts with the path drawn - connected [on the paper charts] and observe the hazards to which ever distance the nav - skipper deems prudent to avoid, either side, in case crew fall asleep - making coffee etc. or to alert them for extra care near hazards. To do this obtain the co ords lat and longitude from the paper charts of all the hazards the vessel is going to pass close by and then enter the hazard waypoint list [GPS] and place / enter them with a code or name for the hazard [ as separate waypoints] re enter the waypoints the distance you want a alarm to sound - flash should the vessel enter the area between the hazard and the waypoint lat and longs co ordinances when using / navigating with the highway route page - screen. The hazards [ icon ] also appear automatically on the highway route path page and the marks you want to be the closest distance to.

Hazards waypoints are there permanently until removed from the list.

This is also can be done using C maps. When the route is completed, [check the route ] there is provision for the programme to scan / check [ scan route ] the route highway co ordinates path both sides simultaneously .

highway path width distance say =.250 nms

and highlights - pauses for a carry on command from the nearby hazard.

With the paper chart co ords you will notice that you are on land or on a reef at close distances, which gives you an indication that they are not accurate unless on harbour or coastal feature charts, near a shipping lane or port. Every astute navigator that uses "C" maps knows that, if plotting the information from recent dated paper charts lat & Long are adjusted for the magnetic variations annually and your GPS is adjusted to the Chart Datum like WGS 84.

The paper charts Co ords are entered [ Not so many meters from the electronic chart impression ]

C maps and electronic charts are not accurate unless on a commercial shipping lane or a commercial PORT land harbour. [ Harbour mode ]. [Coastal Mode] near a shipping lane or Commercial shipping land port. All other modes are way inaccurate.

Using the hazard way points from the paper charts show the actual position on the e chats "C" maps particularly at a time with the most satellites recognised or orientated. The More Satellites the More you can have confidence particularly if 8 or more satellites are align and the united states military are not engaged on a air strike attack or the with Iraq - Afghanistan Talban non or official fighters are about to attacked US Troops or US friendlies. The Us can manipulate the GPS Co ords or even turn them off. [The Skipper was not an American but who knows ? Which boats have Americans aboard and which that do not?]

The electronic charts can be adjusted if aligned with the port land leading markers, [ snail trail ] but that is visual and not satellite pin pointed but narrows the inaccuracy, depending on your eye sight and the helmsman steering a straight course during the exercise *[Wheel or Tiller ].*


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Thankyou piclarke for sharing that wisdom i'm sure you are more qualified than all of us here and also team vestas 
pehaps you would care to enlighten us how to point the boat with that stick thingy


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

The navigator was an Aussie, makes sense now....


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

aeventyr60 said:


> The navigator was an Aussie, makes sense now....


Are you Sure.

*Wouter Verbraak*



















*Team Vestas Wind Navigator *

*Netherlands *

2 Previous Volvo Ocean Races

1 America's Cup campaign

Date of Birth: November 16, 1975

In: Status: Married, one son, *one dog*

Something about him that you don't know: Wouter loves skiing with his family. Unfortunately missing out on this year s skiing means he will never keep up with his 10 year old son' s 93km/hr skiing!

He speaks: Dutch and English. [Goodness ]

Who he is: Wouter has competed in the Volvo Ocean Race twice, the America's Cup, the 2011 Barcelona World Race and *all world major regattas*. ????


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

This just hit Wired Magazine

Why the World's Best Sailors Still Hit Reefs in Open Water Races

Why the World's Best Sailors Still Hit Reefs in Open Water Races | WIRED

Regards,
Brad


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Bene505 said:


> This just hit Wired Magazine
> 
> Why the World's Best Sailors Still Hit Reefs in Open Water Races
> 
> ...


You still have the hazards waypoints which should automatically be entered on to the GFP'S LIST and give them a 8-10 nm avoidance factor. They would not have hit the reef if they had done that.

Does any body know the reasoning why they can't access the internet directly.?


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

piclarke said:


> Does any body know the reasoning why they can't access the internet directly.?


ohfercryinoutloud you have got to be kidding me.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Mr. Bubs said:


> oh fer crying out loud you have got to be kidding me.


I kid you not. I freely admit I don't know yes every thing.

Why have all that expensive satellite equipment and their shore crew are allowed to have direct contact to the internet, then they analyse information the [shore crew] and send via satellite to their ship / race boat at set given times. It is still out side help is it not - yes. Don't tell me you would be able to see where the other race boats are. So what. [ They can see what the other navigators are doing and can here their discussions ] This is a one class design boat race, which means you can't throw the boat on to another faster mode to catch them. They could easily apply the same time restrictions the shore crew have.

If vestas had on direct access perhaps they would not have hit the reef.

So please what the reason. Surely that's what forums are for.


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

piclarke said:


> I kid you not. I freely admit I don't know yes every thing.
> 
> So please what the reason. Surely that's what forums are for.


OK, in all seriousness I do not have first hand experience, but from what I understand using a satellite phone for internet isn't very reliable, and is very slow (and costly).

Take a look at this site, and the internet speeds (not to mention the cost, up to $20+ per megabyte! That means, to access your site, it could cost $200, and that's _before_ clicking on one link!)

Maritime Satellite Internet for Ships, Boats, Yachts, Barges. FleetBroadband, Iridium, iDirect


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Mr. Bubs said:


> OK, in all seriousness I do not have first hand experience, but from what I understand using a satellite phone for internet isn't very reliable, and is very slow (and costly).
> 
> Take a look at this site, and the internet speeds (not to mention the cost, up to $20+ per megabyte! That means, to access your site, it could cost $200, and that's _before_ clicking on one link!)
> 
> Maritime Satellite Internet for Ships, Boats, Yachts, Barges. FleetBroadband, Iridium, iDirect


You mean $200 to access a particular weather site. That was not a issue previously for round the world races. Previously they had to nomination and get approval to weather sites be fore each leg start.* I can recall DALTON nominated about 10 - 14 Sites *for the North Atlantic leg. So I do not believe costs is the reason because costs on their budgets would not be a problem, particularly the Arabs funded boats.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

piclarke said:


> You still have the hazards waypoints which should automatically be entered on to the GFP'S LIST and give them a 8-10 nm avoidance factor. They would not have hit the reef if they had done that.
> 
> Does any body know the reasoning why they can't access the internet directly.?


It is my understanding that direct access to the internet is forbidden by the race rules. They are allowed to contact their "home base" for lack of better words for weather updates, etc...

-Chris


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

clip68 said:


> It is my understanding that direct access to the internet is forbidden by the race rules. They are allowed to contact their "home base" for lack of better words for weather updates, etc...
> 
> -Chris


Why not copy and paste the rule then.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

piclarke said:


> You still have the hazards waypoints which should automatically be entered on to the GFP'S LIST and give them a 8-10 nm avoidance factor. They would not have hit the reef if they had done that.
> 
> Does any body know the reasoning why they can't access the internet directly.?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

piclarke said:


> clip68 said:
> 
> 
> > It is my understanding that direct access to the internet is forbidden by the race rules. They are allowed to contact their "home base" for lack of better words for weather updates, etc...
> ...


He's right...

Why not look it up for yourself?

http://www.volvooceanrace.com/stati...0519_notice-of-race-amendment-10-20141113.pdf


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

JonEisberg said:


> He's right...
> 
> Why not look it up for yourself?
> 
> http://www.volvooceanrace.com/stati...0519_notice-of-race-amendment-10-20141113.pdf


Because the internet hub we use whilst on land to access the internet [ City hall - Gov't ] for strict security reasons and viruses protection they do not allow down loading files access to non secure sites. All Automatically computer blocked by computer fire wall and other computer internet settings.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Volvo Ocean Race Reef hitting Emirates Airline ?*

Volvo Ocean Race Reef hitting Emirates Airline ?

Latest Video screened on Aljazeera prog Showed the whole stern to the canting keel slightly angled to port, completely demolished almost half way up the to the gunnels, daylight visible [ The whole stern area vessel ] with crew removing all the valuable equipment [ winches - Sat Dome etc ] then leaving the vessel walking on the reef with their BLACK, red and white FLY Emirates logo sponsored back packs bags walking forward.

My guess is possibly they threw on to port tact with sufficient water beneath them then got caught by a larger wave at slow speed and thrown onto the reef. That would put the vessel on a bow raised position - stern the lowest point going backwards to a slow grinding halt.

Reason and I'm prepared to be corrected. If they where sailing at the so called speed 15 - 19 knots with a direct hit at that forward speed the crew would have lost their balance significantly - suffered injuries and the canting keel would have been ripped from the hull.

The Pics show not much damage to the keel area.

Can't see the vessel being floated. Talk about a new built boat? If they get a new boat which they should not then the sponsors must be happy and it could be said this was a planned deliberate product awareness media exercise for free advertising / promotion to the world. The exposure would have costs $100.s on millions if they had to pay.

It's like the best TV AD and The Worst TV ad annual nominations. The advertising agencies stress the worst AD gets the message across as much as the best AD or the product is remembered either category.

Either way the sponsors must be happy with all the TV - Forum - boat Mags - talk exposure. Would not have had this amount - exposure if they had not hit the reef. Should have had a pic re Bladed Wind generator with their world logo for immediate identification who, what their product is.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

PICLARKE, there is plenty of video of the actual crash, discussions, and even interviews with crew members, the skipper, and a statement from the navigator himself on Sailing Anarchy. 

The video shows them hearing the breakers, the skipper relaying they're passing over a shallow spot with 40m depths, then shortly after they hit once, then hit again very hard. Then they're in the surf and getting bashed around.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

piclarke said:


> Why not copy and paste the rule then.


Notice of Race for the Volvo Ocean Race 2014-15 Including Amendment 8 - October 2014
Copyright: Volvo Ocean Race, S.L.U. 2014 29
14. SAILING INSTRUCTIONS
Sailing Instructions shall be published in several parts. The 'In-Port race Sailing Instructions'
shall be published at least 6 months before the start of the first In-Port race. The 'Leg Sailing
Instructions' shall be available at least 6 months before the start of Leg 1. The Leg
Addendums shall be published at least 2 months before the start of each Leg.
15. COMMUNICATIONS WHILE RACING
15.1 Each Participant will be allocated 3 "white list" email addresses for the Participant to send
emails directly to the Boat. All white list emails shall be cc'd to
racecontro[email protected]
15.2 Any communication whether Boat to Boat or Boat to another station is only permitted via the
satellite communications terminals or other devices provided by the OA. Data Communication
through the Large and Small Voice and Data Antennae or mini-C is only permitted via race
control. NOR 15 ammends RRS 41.
15.3 The FB250 shall remain powered on at all times while Racing and at other times when
requested to be powered on by a representative of the OA.
15.4 Internet access is not permitted.

Since you can't be bothered to look for yourself above is a copy past from: Notice of Race 2014-15 inc. Amendment 8


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

*Volvo Ocean Race direct hit on the reef 2014 by race boat.*



zz4gta said:


> PICLARKE, there is plenty of video of the actual crash, discussions, and even interviews with crew members, the skipper, and a statement from the navigator himself on Sailing Anarchy.
> 
> The video shows them hearing the breakers, the skipper relaying they're passing over a shallow spot with 40m depths, then shortly after they hit once, then hit again very hard. Then they're in the surf and getting bashed around.


Not going forward where they, is my point because the canting keel is relatively un damaged and supporting the whole - boat -whole vessel - now sitting on the reef - bow raised position lying on starboard side - forward section un damaged.

There will probably be other boats and crews disasters during this race, during the cyclones / typhoons seasons. All things to cruise the cyclones / typhoons zones during sever weathers and all other to race the sever weathers zones during sever weathers periods.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

clip68 said:


> Notice of Race for the Volvo Ocean Race 2014-15 Including Amendment 8 - October 2014
> *Copyright: Volvo Ocean Race, S.L.U. 2014 29*
> 
> Since you can't be bothered to look for yourself above is a copy past from: Notice of Race 2014-15 inc. Amendment 8


 The internet hub we use whilst on land to access the internet [ City hall - Gov't ] for strict security reasons and viruses protection they do not allow down loading files access to non secure sites. All Automatically computer blocked by computer fire wall and other computer internet settings.

Your computers and this site is un blocked.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Volvo Ocean Race direct hit on the reef 2014 by race boat.*



piclarke said:


> Not going forward where they, is my point because the canting keel is relatively un damaged and supporting the whole - boat -whole vessel - now sitting on the reef - bow raised position lying on starboard side - forward section un damaged.


Yes they were going forward, at 15-19 kts of boat speed. The canting keel is missing the bulb! and you can tell the carbon laminate is "un damaged" from a couple photos on the internet? Both rudders and the aft sect have been torn from the boat. It's safe to say the stringers, bulkheads and keel box assembly will all need to be repaired to some extent.

The boat IMHO is a total loss. The cost to go out and try and salvage it for the rig or other equipment would be much more than the items are worth.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

piclarke said:


> The internet hub we use whilst on land to access the internet [ City hall - Gov't ] for strict security reasons and viruses protection they do not allow down loading files access to non secure sites. All Automatically computer blocked by computer fire wall and other computer internet settings.
> 
> Your computers and this site is un blocked.


You are calling me out because you can't access the rules yourself?


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

zz4gta said:


> PICLARKE, there is plenty of video of the actual crash, discussions, and even interviews with crew members, the skipper, and a statement from the navigator himself on Sailing Anarchy.
> 
> The video shows them hearing the breakers, the skipper relaying they're passing over a shallow spot with 40m depths, then shortly after they hit once, then hit again very hard. Then they're in the surf and getting bashed around.


Not many video links on this site is there.

An appropriate site for such comments [Sailing Anarchy ].

The question must be asked re trust for the simple unexplained error a professional racing vessel with experienced well trained sailors to make - did a crew or several crew members take a bribe from the global warming climate deniers, the fossil fuel subsidies advocates and anti alternative energy lobbyists seeing the recent talks that took place [ PERU ] failed which achieved nothing and did the US Military throw the Global positioning system to compound the incident? United Arab Emirates would not like to see them win. Both Saudi Arabia and the Sheiks from the United Arab Emirates have both publically stated that now is not the time to remove fossil fuel subsidies, which I disagree with. Now is the time to remove fossil fuel subsidies and transfer them to alternative energy sources.

Emirates team NZ connection ?


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Are you seriously this delusional or is this sarcasm? 
Unfortunately it is hard to express sarcasm in a post.



piclarke said:


> The question must be asked re trust for the simple unexplained error a professional racing vessel with experienced well trained sailors to make - did a crew or several crew members take a bribe from the global warming climate deniers, the fossil fuel subsidies advocates and anti alternative energy lobbyists seeing the recent talks that took place [ PERU ] failed which achieved nothing and did the US Military throw the Global positioning system to compound the incident? United Arab Emirates would not like to see them win. Both Saudi Arabia and the Sheiks from the United Arab Emirates have both publically stated that now is not the time to remove fossil fuel subsidies, which I disagree with. Now is the time to remove fossil fuel subsidies and transfer them to alternative energy sources.
> 
> Emirates team NZ connection ?


----------



## jacaranda2014 (Dec 19, 2014)

zz4gta said:


> PICLARKE, there is plenty of video of the actual crash, discussions, and even interviews with crew members, the skipper, and a statement from the navigator himself on Sailing Anarchy.
> 
> The video shows them hearing the breakers, the skipper relaying they're passing over a shallow spot with 40m depths, then shortly after they hit once, then hit again very hard. Then they're in the surf and getting bashed around.


On hearing the breakers the boat should have change tacks instantly and they may have save the day. If you can hear breakers with that amount of wind blowing and speed noises you are way to close.


----------



## jacaranda2014 (Dec 19, 2014)

white74 said:


> Are you seriously this delusional or is this sarcasm?
> Unfortunately it is hard to express sarcasm in a post.


How much did they pay Aljazeera for the doco to have the whole crew with fly emirates packs for the longest credit notations so to speak walking from the boat. That part was a deliberate TV STATION FREE AD THATS NOT A AD added to the film doco as to say ha :laugher ha :laugher ha :laugher alternative energy companies.

Surely they Team Vestra [ Chris ] would have vetted or stipulated to audit the doco for authorization before the programme going on air.

Please don't say another mistake. How many mistakes have been made.

One Ok Two a coincidence, Three or more a deliberate plan some have said.

Who owns and funds Aljazeera?


----------



## ontheocean (Dec 26, 2014)

The vessel has been removed to wreck again I guess.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is all the good reporting here and all the news on the race!

Inside track | Volvo Ocean Race 2014-2015


----------

